# The three training methods of interanl power



## Dudi Nisan (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi Guys

    This is my second post about internal power. I hope you enjoy it.


*The three training methods of internal power *



*Important concepts: *

Before getting to the actual training methods it is important to highlight some important concepts:


1) Internal power is the pushing force of our bodies’ weight returning back into our bodies.


2) We use muscle force to balance our bodies and move. Internal power, on the contrary, moves the body. Or, in other words, instead of moving to create force, internal power is force that create movement.


3) Internal power can only manifest when we are losing balance but not falling. In other words, internal power is a matter of cognition. To (allow) ourselves to fall even while standing requires a cognitive breakthrough.


4) At the moment of contact (between two people) internal power is three-dimensional and six-directional (i.e. up-down, left-right, forward-backward). Liu Laoshi calls it “compound force”, or _fuhe li_*複合力*. Muscle power, on the other hand, is one dimensional. Liu Laoshi calls it “unidirectional power”, or_ danxiang li_*單向力*.  


*Training methods*

  Generally speaking, Liu Kangyi devised three training methods. These methods are all one needs in order to develop internal power. However, and naturally, each training method has several variations. Liu Laoshi might use a variation in order to emphasize a certain point, or address the special needs of a certain student. But in essence, there are only three exercises.

  These exercises also represent different stages of learning/experience: One begins with first exercise, then goes to the second, and finally to the third. However, after being introduced to all three exercises/levels, one practices all three simultaneously, or emphasizing one of them, all according to one’s needs. Well, almost.

  The absolute prerequisite for the development of internal power is understanding, through the body, what one is looking for. Therefore, the first thing is feeling Teacher’s internal power through physical contact with him. Actually, we have to experience his power over and over again. Otherwise, we just forget the feeling and go off course.

  Following are the three training methods:



Zhanzhuang*站樁*: This exercise is meant to, mainly, help us overcome the instinct of reacting to power actively, i.e. reacting with muscle power. Another function of this exercise is to teach correct posture.



Balancing, body-lifting, power, _chengli_ *秤力*: This exercise is done either from a Zhanzhuang posture, a natural stance, or a one-leg-forward stance. In this exercise one learns to manipulate the spine in order to create power connection between leg and hand, and how to empty one leg and “fall” down.




Zhedie *摺疊*and Chansi*纏絲*: These exercises teaches one how to use internal power while interacting with another person. Zhedie teaches how to counter a horizontal-coming force (force moving, approximately, from left to right or right to left) while chansi teaches how to counter a direct, linear, force (force moving forward).


----------

